# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Afbouwen Fentanyl pleister

## 21849

Sinds 10 jaar gebruik ik fentanyl pleisters van 25mg en de laatste jaren van 50 mg vanwege een slecht afgelopen rugoperatie. 
Ik wordt regelmatig opogenomen nadat na een ileus darmontstekingen ontstaan, omdat ik ook een slechte dikke darm heb.
Daarbij is een resistente ESBL bacterie bijgekomen , wat de opnames telkens bemoeilijkt.
Ik heb nu zelf ( in overleg met de huisarts ) besloten om de fentanyl af te gaan bouwen, maar ben ontzettend ziek, en de darmklachten nemen maar toe.
De rugklachten worden niet erger.
Ik wil nu doorzetten met de pleisters van 25 mg, maar weet niet hoelang ik deze bijverschijnselen zal hebben ( moe, erge buikpijn, onrust, koude rillingen, transpireren, veranderde ademhaling en ga zo maar door ).
Ik wil stoppen omdat de darmproblemen erger zijn dan de rugproblemen.
Hoe lang is het het beste om door te gaan met 25mg en daarna nog verder te verminderen?

----------

